# Urethane or Fiberglass



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

Which is a better material Urethane or fiberglass? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Bullet23 said:


> Which is a better material Urethane or fiberglass? Which do you prefer and why?


I like the urethane better, just because its more durable and doesnt crack as easily. I think the only downer is it weighs a little more than fiberglass.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think that this question has been answered within the last week.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

urethane bends a little more than fiberglass does.. but fiberglass is cheaper


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> urethane bends a little more than fiberglass does.. but fiberglass is cheaper


what he said.


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> urethane bends a little more than fiberglass does.. but fiberglass is cheaper


Do you think that the Urethane is worth the extra money?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm your asking a 15 year old who can't drive yet. just flip a coin 

case 1 : "omg, i bought a urethane bumper and i scraped it on a curb today!!!!! "
case 2 : "i scraped my bumper on the curb today.. oh well..it's fiberglass and is cheap.."

the price difference isn't THAT much..is it??


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

it was more a general question to all, not just you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well all i did was just give you my opinion 

now if others want to reply, that's their choice


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why do you need a bodykit in the first place?


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't

I just want one. Theres a difference.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Well if I were you, I would make sure at least the front bumber was urethane just because that is the most like to come in contact with speed bumps, curbs, ect. Urethane is more flexible to that kinda stuff but it will leave nice gashs in it if you scrap stuff hard enough.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Uhm I would say Urethane hands down, my brother had a pos honda with a fiberglass blitz kit. He barely hit a curb and cracked it. Now looks like hell. My dsm is lowered and every once in awhile it gets towed (lol ok no jokes now) and the front just bends with the cables as much as 2 inches. Id rather pay extra money now than have to dish out more later.


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

Urethane>Fiberglass.

Depending on the driver. Fiberglass material can last on a daily driven basis. If your worried about scraping and speed bumps. Then, I guess your car is just to low. Also, factor in the driver lack of experience. Alot of quality fiberglass bodykits can handle the abuse. Its those cheap ones that easily crack.

Urethane is very durable and nice to work with. With fiberglass sometime you have fitment issue. It doesnt match up correctly.

Sometime is just boils down to price.


----------



## SilviaS14KA24DE (Apr 21, 2004)

ROFL. if you want best performace-wise, OF COURSE urethane. Urethane does not only BEND more than fiberglass, it can take more abuse. of course money issue, it's more expensive. thats why every car maker uses it for their stock bumpers.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you hit something you have to repaint the kit anyway. Keep it simple. Dont hit anything.

If you start to look around you will realise for every urethane aftermarket kit produced, there is about 1000 fibreglass ones.

Treat it nice and fibreglass will be fine. Take this advice from a guy who has had 3 bodykits for the same car.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Joel said:


> If you hit something you have to repaint the kit anyway. Keep it simple. Dont hit anything.
> 
> If you start to look around you will realise for every urethane aftermarket kit produced, there is about 1000 fibreglass ones.
> 
> Treat it nice and fibreglass will be fine. Take this advice from a guy who has had 3 bodykits for the same car.


I agree...just be nice to it and it will last. I saw a Civic with a nice looking kit on it and then I saw the front corner and pass sideskirt....it looked like he had glued a ton of toothpics on the kit where it broke. If you want to go with fiberglass, make sure it's atleast 7 layers. That'll make it last longer. oh yeah...Where is Perth?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I would go with urethane, hands down. You will have less to worry about because it is much more durable than fiberglass. Fiberglass is cheaper, but if you need to relace your fiber-glass bumper once or twice it could pay for the urethane one.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i just say look at your front bumper. how old it it? dose it have a crack down the center? its urethane, and doing just fine. hell me front bumper is missing half its paint, but no cracks. so i say urethane, but unless i can find the kit i want in urethane i will go w/ fiberglass. i realy like the kit. lol. fiberglass is just more abundant, and you can repair it somtimes. get urethane if you can. :jump:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can repair fibreglass all the time unless its completely torn apart. Urethane you cant fix as easily. Also you cant add normal body filler to urethane, you have to get it plastic welded which is meaps more expensive.

Perth is in Western Australia


----------

